# Green Light Insurance



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

Greenlight Insurance

Anyone know anything about these?
My friend at work just used them for his modded Punto GT. He said they were very sympathic to modded cars and he got a discount for being part of a forum as this also showed he was an enthusiast.


cheers


----------



## gtr-loz (Feb 10, 2006)

i got a very good quote for my pulsar off them the only thing is they need dyno print outs for power hikes


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

Have used them for the last two years, would continue with them if had not moved to Ireland. Seem very knowledgeable about modified cars and I think will give a discount for being a member, not sure though. Have had no experience with them about making a claim though. 
Think there's an old thread about Greenlight on here, try a search.


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

alpeag said:


> Think there's an old thread about Greenlight on here, try a search.


Possibly should have done this first.




Cheers so far guys. Keep the comments coming.

Im just in argument (and have been for two weeks) with my current insurance. Car is now garaged, I have a further year NCB, I have taken the annual mileage down from 18K to 12K,...


...and they put my premium up.


----------



## gtr-loz (Feb 10, 2006)

yeah loyalty means jack these days direct line do it to me every year they put it up by about £20 and then add interest as well whereas you check online and its interest free and lower, they assume you wont ring them up to moan as its only £20 but they dont realise how tight i am lol


----------



## BlueRalph (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm with them currently and they specialise in performance/modded cars they won't insure rep mobiles or shopping carts :chuckle: 

Ain't sure but i think Greenlight are a broker as my paper work has Highway as the insurer

I've always dealt with a guy called Neal who has been very helpful, give him a call mate!


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

They wont insure me as I had to make a claim in the last 3 years.

They suggested 3 affiliates - 2 of which dont insure modified cars, and the last was emodifiedcarinsurance. 

After 15 mins of form filling I pressed the button to find that they will not insure a car with an engine modification to performance of over 30%. This wasnt stated at the front end, or directly after I answered that question. :chairshot


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

I had a very good quote on the Supra, but they wouldn't quote the Skyline...


----------



## madbstd (Apr 20, 2008)

They are my insurers. £750 fully comp with all mods declared 450hp on street parking protected NC with 7 years NCB. They were the cheapest I found so far. They give discounts for club members and limited mileage too.

:thumbsup:


----------



## BlueRalph (Mar 25, 2009)

I've had my renewal quote from Greenlight and although it's come down, now £772 FC i think i'll be going elsewhere as Adrian Flux have quoted me £654 FC and A-Plan have quoted me £629 FC  those seem to be the main ones owners use, for R33s anyway


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

I used A-Plan last year...a very competitive 430 and this year 495, so I went to Adrian Flux, all mods declared like for like, 400 protected. 

I think BlueRalph is correct that these seem the main insurers for Skyline's.


----------



## GTRFOREVER (Mar 1, 2010)

i would try keith michaels they seem to be the best oh and if its a skyline you wanna talk to gary moulson


----------



## BlueRalph (Mar 25, 2009)

GTRFOREVER said:


> i would try keith michaels they seem to be the best oh and if its a skyline you wanna talk to gary moulson


I tried getting a quote from them but they refused to quote me saying they couldn't beat my renewal price(£772)  I even sent Gary Moulson an E-mail asking him to give me a call but he never did  Still i'm now covered with A-Plan (£605) Dan's the man :thumbsup:


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks all. Im pretty sure that at 12K my mileage is the biggest factor in my higher than average premiums.

My insurer (NU) eventually put the premium down by £200 to just over £1K


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i used to use greenlight for my Punto GT too, but they wouldn't touch the Skyline as it was an import

mook


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

I was with Greenlight a couple of years ago, i just got a quote from them and it was nearly double my best quote!


----------



## madbstd (Apr 20, 2008)

I guess I've been lucky with my quote judging by other members experiences. My renewal is due in a couple of months so will give Adrian Flux and A-Plan a call. My car will be in an underground garage from next month so hopefully quote will come down more too.


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Anyone got a number that works for adrian flux??

All the numbers on their website do not work.


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

I am fuming...........just spoke to on of those telesales people at adrian flux that say "sorry computer says no!".

Santapod (herts) and Adrian are apparently the same company.

Left my number with santapod, they didnt call. Therefore I called Aflux. The guy said since I called Santapod he could not quote me. I told him I do not want a quote from santapod now and since I had him on the phone I'll just take his quote.

"computer says no"

"but I dont want a quote from santapod now"

"computer says no"

"this is crazy, what if santapod dont call, I'm supposed to chase them continuously"

"computer says no"


----------

